# Have you detailed stripped your Glock yet?



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

It's the most easiest thing to do!!! I just did it!

I was at a Glock Sport Shooting Foundation event and a Glock Armorer was there. He volunteered to clean my Glock and replaced the trigger with trigger bar and the recoil rod spring. I watched closely as he detailed stripped my G35 and cleaned every milk and cranny.

I asked him if the G35 trigger w/trigger bar would fit a G23, since I hated the serrated trigger on my compact. He said yes it would fit and gave me a free one.

When I got home, I grabbed my G23 and removed every part of the reciever to replace the stock trigger with a G35 trigger. It feels much better! And putting it back together was a snap!










Observation: Wiggle the slide stop lever first to loosen up the locking block pin and when removing the trigger with trigger bar from the trigger housing, pull it forward and rotate counter clockwise.

Glocks are awesome!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for the info.:smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Glockamania® said:


> ...and cleaned every *milk *and cranny.


Haha, I think it's every *nook *and cranny. Sorry, just thought that was funny. :mrgreen:

Nice gun. Kind of wish my G19 was OD just for something different. Oh well, I've become too attached to trade it in.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Spartan said:


> Haha, I think it's every *nook *and cranny. Sorry, just thought that was funny. :mrgreen:


LOL! Sorry, I guess I'm getting thirsty!

Also, the book that helped was the Ptooma Complete Glock Reference Guide!


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Just for giggles on googles.. found this as well.. 
Man I love the eeeeeenernet. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Glocks are very easy to DIY gunsmithing. My latest mod was installing the smooth G17 trigger in my G27. Love it, love my Glocks.


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

I bought the AGI DVD and the excellent manual by the Boatmans. Then I detailed stripped, lubed, and installed the NY1 trigger in my G23. Everything just popped into place. I serve as my own armorer and the Glock is just as easy to maintain and repair as my J-Frames!


----------



## Blackmagic14 (Nov 7, 2008)

I have been detail stripping my Glocks for about 10 years now they are amazingly easy.


----------



## TcRoc (Mar 26, 2008)

The simplicity of them is 1 of the great things about them


----------



## 95_alum (Apr 17, 2008)

Glockamania®-
Great DVD:
http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=186832

If my fellow Glock owners know of a more definitive DVD, please correct me, check that, educate me.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah, after I took the Glock Armorers course I came home and exploded my Glocks all over my room, just because. I'd had the 21 apart before that one time before, though. Just sort of figured it out.


----------

